# sort ofEngine noise sort of buzzing sound.



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

on my 97 Pick up:, as I too noticed a sort of buzzing sound.
(almost like a Weed eater, for lack of a better decription).

I was thinking it was someting around the radiator, or the cooling fan,
and its most noticable at higher RPM's rathter than idel speed.

In addition: This was on a 1997 Hard body Nissan, 
about 206,000 miles, automatic, 2WD, 2.4 L engine 4 Cylinder.
I bought this beast 2nd hand at about 20, 000 miles back in 2001.
and it hasnt gotten a lot of TLC, as I dont have a garage, etc.

any advice, obserations from knowleegde source is appreciated.

(by the by, I posted this as a reply from a similar problem,
but thought / intended to make it a new post.

-Shunt trip.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Water pump could be going out.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

I have some more information on that noise,
on my trip out of town, I notice more of a valve clatter,
and I also had a valve cover gasket oil leak.

Im having the mechanic do a oil change in a couple days, and hopefully they can diagnosis it further.

Im doing the valve cover gasket myself.

Also, I noticed that the main pully had a chip in it, and it may be a little wobbly.
shunt trip


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh.

Sounds like it's time to do a Timing Chain job.

Here is a great write-up by Red Aggie:

How to: Timing chain replacement on KA24E - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums

A lot of the unimportant pictures are gone, but the info is still tip top.

I've seen a lot of the guys do this, and even one girl who didn't know what wrenches were. So, you can do this. It takes about a day if you have all of the parts.

There are lots of kits out on eBay to do this. Chinese stuff can be hit or miss; you'll likely get what you pay for. If you can find name brand kits (Doorman, STD, etc), you will be better off. If you want it to last another 200,000 miles, go to the dealership and get Genuine Nissan parts.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh Snap!

RepairMan did a write-up, too!

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/191506-timing-chain-replacement-2-4-ka24e.html


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

additional notes / or Updates:

The other night, the truck sprang a leak.....

there was about a 1/2 gallon of collant on the ground.

upon inspection, it appeared the leak was on the manifold between the Thermostat, and the Cyl. head.
and there was two sensors there. 

are these sensors prone to leak ?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The service manual states to scrub all of the old sealant off of the thermostat housing and apply a fresh bead of silicon when installing a new thermostat.

If all of the old sealant was not cleaned off or the fresh sealant was not applied very well, you would be prone to leaks.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the Reply,

But I didnt repalce the Thermostat,

Should I ? I was going to but it looked like , or it was buried under other 
engine parts....

I suspected the leak was around one of the Sensors (eng collant temp). 
do you think it 's more likely the thermostate still? or the sensors.

( i have not yet replaceed either one ).


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Uh, I'm just going by what you said.

The seal could be leaking, the sensor could be cracked, or there could be a little gremlin living under your air cleaner that drops some coolant in that spot before you pop the hood.

I dunno. 

By the way, your pic didn't work either.


----------

